# Ski mittens with longer sleaves?



## New Daddy (Dec 28, 2010)

I recently bought a pair of ski mittens. Their ability to preserve heat is far better than any pair of gloves I've worn. I don't know why I had resisted wearing mittens for so long. The only drawback with this pair of mittens made by Grandoe is that the sleeves are a little short. That leaves parts of my wrists exposed. 

Can someone recommend good ski mittens, preferably with down inside, with sleeves long enough so that the sleeves of ski jacket can be tucked in properly?


----------



## mlctvt (Dec 28, 2010)

I'm very happy with my Marmot Randonnee mittens. Extremely warm and durable, so warm that I only use them  when it's below 5 or 10 degrees. 
Nice long cuffs too. 

I usually use my Randonnee gloves.


----------



## New Daddy (Dec 28, 2010)

mlctvt said:


> I'm very happy with my Marmot Randonnee mittens. Extremely warm and durable, so warm that I only use them  when it's below 5 or 10 degrees.
> Nice long cuffs too.
> 
> I usually use my Randonnee gloves.



While going through Marmot's website, I found these "wrist gaitor": http://marmot.com/products/stretch_wrist_gaiter?p=216,204,72.  These might work just as well.  And yes, Marmot's products look very warm.


----------



## jaja111 (Dec 28, 2010)

Be sure to check out and suppliers of snowmobiling apparel. Gaitored mittens are extremely popular in that sport.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 28, 2010)

mlctvt said:


> I'm very happy with my Marmot Randonnee mittens. Extremely warm and durable, so warm that I only use them  when it's below 5 or 10 degrees.
> Nice long cuffs too.
> 
> I usually use my Randonnee gloves.



+100!

Marmot's either Randonee mitten(my wife's choice) or Ultimate ski glove(my COLD weather choice) are just stupid warm!  Many folks will balk at the $100 or so MSRP, but if you talk with people that have them and wear them, you don't hear them upset about what they cost


----------



## Glenn (Dec 29, 2010)

Look into Burton mits. I recently replaced a worn out pair with a new pair. They come well over the wrist; and I cinch them down over my jacket cuff.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 29, 2010)

i'm convinced there is a downside to the Backcountry outlets (SAC,tramdock, etc)... the thought of paying high prices on stuff just offends me.  

I'd consider a mitten like this but not at the price -
http://marmot.com/products/lobster_mitt?p=216,204


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 29, 2010)

I usually always wear mittens and usually buy the $40-50 Gordini's(whatever they are called) and get 2 seasons out of them. This year I got a pair of North Face mittens for Xmas that I will try out next time I ski.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 29, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> i'm convinced there is a downside to the Backcountry outlets (SAC,tramdock, etc)... the thought of paying high prices on stuff just offends me.
> 
> I'd consider a mitten like this but not at the price -
> http://marmot.com/products/lobster_mitt?p=216,204



I can totally relate to where you're coming from.  What changed me on Marmot cold weather gloves, is 1st, take a look at what many a Patroller is wearing in the cold - Marmot (especially their work glove which is a full leather fingers/palm/cuff and goretex outer for the remainder).  I started seeing this and have realized over my 30+ years of skiing, that if MANY patrollers are using/wearing the same stuff,  chances are very likely that it's GOOD stuff.  Second, my 1st "plunge" into Marmot gloves/mittens came after having for years and years listened to my wife complain about cold fingers, so about 5 or 6 years ago I bought her a pair of their Randonee Mittens as a Christmas Present - haven't heard her complaining about cold fingers since!  That convined me, and being a glove guy myself, I bought 1st a pair of their Ultimate Gloves, and loved them, except for the fact that is it was above say 20-25 degrees out, they were TOO warm!  So that's when I bought a pair of their work gloves which is what I wear for probably 2/3rds of my ski days - the remainder being my Ultimate Gloves on cold days or my spring wieght gloves on warm days.

As of now, my wife has 200+ days on her Randonee mits and their in great shape.  I've got probably 150+ days on my ultimate ski gloves, and less a little fading of the color of the leather, their in great shape.  Probably 40 days on my Ultimate ski gloves and their in great shape too.  All 3 of those gloves are still as water repellent as ever


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 29, 2010)

Glenn said:


> Look into Burton mits. I recently replaced a worn out pair with a new pair. They come well over the wrist; and I cinch them down over my jacket cuff.


My experience with Burton mits wasn't that great.  They only lasted two seasons before starting to have rips in the fabric.  The gauntlet was great though.  

I find my current Hestra Army Leather gloves are warmer then the Burton mits, and I got 'em off TD so in the end, it's a win for me.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Dec 29, 2010)

ya get what ya pay for....


----------



## bigbog (Dec 30, 2010)

Marmot's stuff has always worked well for me...but BD's stuff has felt great in the store too.

http://www.blackdiamondequipment.com/en-us/shop/ski/snow-gloves/mercury-mitt/


----------

